# ABHC 2015 - 29-30th August [Hertfordshire, UK]



## Mollerz (Jul 6, 2015)

WCA Page
UKCA Page
Schedule

no mega/sq1/feet

enjoy

Results
Scrambles

If you have lost anything, please message me with a description, be as accurate as you can be please!


----------



## Berd (Jul 6, 2015)

yay! My 3rd comp maybe?!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 6, 2015)

If I go to this one, it'll only be for the second day, since I already know I'll be busy doing something else on the Saturday. Cool, tho.

[Aww, no Mega]


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 6, 2015)

have to choose between this and Manchester, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm THIS!!!!!!!!!! maybe


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 6, 2015)

Good to see that I won't miss too much if I can't make it to TGN15.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 6, 2015)

Berd said:


> yay! My 3rd comp maybe?!



Wow !! I didn't knew you started to compete the same day I did.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 6, 2015)

Hmm, I'm not sure about this. I'm pretty busy that last weekend of August. Probably not but I'll try my best.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 6, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> have to choose between this and Manchester, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm THIS!!!!!!!!!! maybe



Why couldn't you go to both ?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 6, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Plz skewb/pyra on Sunday. I can't make Saturday



Yeah, this^.

Pretty pleeeeease!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 6, 2015)

No requests, but they were gona be on Sunday anyway.


----------



## Logiqx (Jul 6, 2015)

My calendar is looking empty that weekend and it's a local event... I'll give it a go!


----------



## TDM (Jul 6, 2015)

Can't make this


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Jul 6, 2015)

im 98% sure i can go so yay!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 6, 2015)

Reg is open but I won't be confirming registrations till tomorrow evening.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

I might only be able to make 1 day, but I'm definitely coming just because it's this venue.


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 7, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> My calendar is looking empty that weekend and it's a local event... I'll give it a go!



Woo! Glad you'll be finally competing!


----------



## Logiqx (Jul 7, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Woo! Glad you'll be finally competing!



Thanks. Better late than never eh?

I'd better get practicing.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 7, 2015)

Try not to fall off your chairs, I have registered and look forward to seeing you all there, its been far too long


----------



## thelunarbros (Jul 7, 2015)

yeeee

Is Cuthberts going to be a thing in October? I mean, is there a chance that it'll happen? Because it'll be cool if I can make it to 4 comps this year.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 7, 2015)

thelunarbros said:


> yeeee
> 
> Is Cuthberts going to be a thing in October? I mean, is there a chance that it'll happen? Because it'll be cool if I can make it to 4 comps this year.



Might be too close to UKC for them to have time to do it.


----------



## illius (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm 50% sure that I can go. My mum is being evil and refusing to let me go with my dad, as school starts the week after on Thursday (induction day to new school!). However, my dad wants to go, and maybe he'll even compete on 2x2 and Pyraminx... He wants to do the same thing we did for WGC.

Whereabouts will the UK Championships be, as I am only allowed three competitions per year, and this is the second. If I go to another between now and then, then I can't go to the UKC, but if it is going to be faraway, then I'll go to another.

Thanks.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 8, 2015)

illius said:


> I'm 50% sure that I can go. My mum is being evil and refusing to let me go with my dad, as school starts the week after on Thursday (induction day to new school!). However, my dad wants to go, and maybe he'll even compete on 2x2 and Pyraminx... He wants to do the same thing we did for WGC.
> 
> Whereabouts will the UK Championships be, as I am only allowed three competitions per year, and this is the second. If I go to another between now and then, then I can't go to the UKC, but if it is going to be faraway, then I'll go to another.
> 
> Thanks.



UKC is normally held in Leicester, and if the venue changes it will probably still be around that area.
Good luck at your new school  I'm starting college the week after too but my first day isn't until the 9th 

I should be able to go but only for Sunday, which doesn't matter because I'm going to TGN and UKC for both days.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 8, 2015)

fingers crossed i'll be there - loved this comp last year


----------



## illius (Jul 9, 2015)

I am going to be taking preorders for 5x5x3s and 4x4x2s, and some other puzzles, at the competition. If you want more details now, please PM me.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 9, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> Why couldn't you go to both ?



I live in a completely different country, it's more expensive for me than most other people


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 9, 2015)

2 comps close to my wife's 40th. A week later and I'd have gotten away with it. Shame. Maybe next time.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 9, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I live in a completely different country, it's more expensive for me than most other people



Ooh yeah, I forgot that, stupid of me  .


----------



## Kelsparov (Jul 9, 2015)

Yayayayayay registered  I should have lots of time to practise over summer. See y'all there!


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 9, 2015)

Just sent in my registration  Looks like I'll have my first 2 comps within a month of each other xD


----------



## TMOY (Jul 11, 2015)

It's tempting, but for the moment I have no idea of whether I will be able to go to a comp or not on that weekend...


----------



## Myachii (Jul 11, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Just sent in my registration  Looks like I'll have my first 2 comps within a month of each other xD



I second that


----------



## JunA266 (Jul 13, 2015)

Is there a chance you could replace Fewest Moves with Megaminx? Cos' no one does fewest moves...and EVERYONE loves megaminx!


----------



## Berd (Jul 13, 2015)

JunA266 said:


> Is there a chance you could replace Fewest Moves with Megaminx? Cos' no one does fewest moves...and EVERYONE loves megaminx!


Haha haha no. They have made their decision and you whining about won't change anything. Besides, I'm looking forward to competing in FM, and I don't like my mega anyway.


----------



## JunA266 (Jul 13, 2015)

BUT WE NEED MEGAMINX!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 13, 2015)

We haven't held FMC for a while now and almost always hold mega.


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes! I was really looking forward to my first FMC at a comp  (Still expecting to finish last, but who cares)


----------



## JunA266 (Jul 13, 2015)

THEN TAKE SOMETHING OUT OR JUST ADD MEGA! WE NEEEEED IT!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 13, 2015)

JunA266 said:


> THEN TAKE SOMETHING OUT OR JUST ADD MEGA! WE NEEEEED IT!



All caps is not helping your case in the slightest.


----------



## JunA266 (Jul 13, 2015)

Can't you see I am begging?!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 13, 2015)

Yep. It's not being added. The schedule is made and fits as much as possible into the weekend. Mega takes ages so it can't just be added.

The only events less popular which we are holding are during lunch.

Adding mega means we would have to remove at least 2 rounds of more popular events.


----------



## JunA266 (Jul 13, 2015)

Awwww....


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 13, 2015)

Interestingly, before this comp, the events that I have been practicing the most are feet and square-1, the only events nor in the comp.


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 14, 2015)

Is the schedule (or at least start/end times for each day) available yet? Just so I can book my traintickets (travelling up from London is cheaper than staying in a hotel), and still be on time for everything


----------



## Sidster (Jul 14, 2015)

If you book on thetrainline you can get a ticket for cheap that allows you to travel at any time during the day.


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 14, 2015)

Yeah, I may indeed go for super off peak returns, probably easier than figuring out times


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 16, 2015)

JunA266 said:


> BUT WE NEED MEGAMINX!



Don't think everyone prefers mega over FMC, in my case I hate mega and FMC is okay.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ronald, just take any-time tickets so you wont have to go at a particular time, I did that for OW14 and it went so well. So no stress about getting to the station at a specific time


----------



## Goosly (Jul 16, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> Ronald, just take any-time tickets so you want have to go at a particular time, I did that for OW14 and it went so well. So no stress about getting to the station at a specific time



It's super expensive though. In Belgium, I can get from one side of the country to the other at any time of the day, for 5 euro.


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 16, 2015)

True, trains are more expensive here. I did manage to get super off peak returns for 8 quid each though, so that wasn't too bad


----------



## CubingwithChris (Jul 16, 2015)

Bit early for goals but what evs:
2x2 Sub 4/sub 3
3x3 Sub 15/sub 13
4x4 Sub 1:28/sub 1:15
5x5 Wont make cut off/ sub 3?
Skewb sub 6/ sub 4.5
Pyraminx sub 4.5/sub 3.5
clock sub 25/sub 20
OH sub 35/sub 32
BLD sub 5 success/ maybe mean
MBLD 2/2
FMC sub 55?
Kinda ambitious but who cares...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 16, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> MBLD 2/2



Go for 3. Easier to get a success because you can make mistakes on a cube.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 16, 2015)

I can only come on Sunday and there isn't a schedule yet so goals for everything

2x2: sub 2 sub 3
3x3: sub 10 sub 12.5
4x4: sub 50 sub 1
5x5 sub 1:50 sub 2
Skewb: NR NR(sub 4)
Pyra: NR NR (sub 3.5)
FMC: sub 35
3BLD: success lol
4BLD: success
OH: sub 22 sub 26


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 18, 2015)

Sorry for not completing the schedule yet. Been very busy.

The order and timings are done just need to fill out the rest. I'll get round to it soon.

Meanwhile here's the schedule:


----------



## illius (Jul 18, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Sorry for not completing the schedule yet. Been very busy.
> 
> The order and timings are done just need to fill out the rest. I'll get round to it soon.
> 
> ...



Hanif Virji (my father) has decided that he is incapable of solving a Skewb, Pyraminx, Clock, or 3x3x3. Please could he only do 2x2x2. Thank you.


----------



## illius (Jul 18, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I can only come on Sunday and there isn't a schedule yet so goals for everything
> 
> 2x2: sub 2 sub 3
> 3x3: sub 10 sub 12.5
> ...



Why don't you try 5BLD? It's not that much more difficult that 4BLD. I look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## illius (Jul 18, 2015)

*Goals:*

Event: Single/Average

2x2: sub-7/sub-9
3x3: sub-24/sub-27
4x4: sub-2:35/N/A
5x5: sub-4:50/N/A
6x6+7x7: sub-when they notice I've gone over the cutoff
Skewb: sub-30/sub-35 (but reach the soft cut)
Pyraminx: sub-10/sub-16
FMC: sub-I-don't-know-because-I-have-never-even-attempted-FMC-and-am-just-going-to-use-CFOP-or-my-fail-at-ZZ
Clock: sub-40/sub-50 (reach the cutoff)
OH: sub-1/sub-1:10 (soft cut)
BLD: sub-3/maybe a mean, but I am currently concentrated on fast singles, as my memo. takes about 20 seconds, but execution takes ages.
4BLD: success!
5BLD: success!
MBLD: I don't know how many to do. Maybe aim for 5/5.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 18, 2015)

illius said:


> Hanif Virji (my father) has decided that he is incapable of solving a Skewb, Pyraminx, Clock, or 3x3x3. Please could he only do 2x2x2. Thank you.



Unacceptable. You have over a month to force your hobby on your father. I'll remove him closer to the time if you fail in your task.

Clock can be taught in literally 30 seconds, Pyra can be solved intuitively, Skewb can be taught in about 3 mins with 3 algs (one is just a mirror) and if he can already solve a 2x2 and presumably could solve the cross on a 3x3 then he's almost there.

Good luck.

Added bonus, if you do get him into it he'll be more willing to get you to extra comps plus added benefits like becoming favourite child and getting awesome car when you pass your test.
(Assumptions have been made but this is tips for the whole community ;-))


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 18, 2015)

Ronald, on that point you are right, I was just pointing out that it was stress-free


----------



## illius (Jul 18, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Unacceptable. You have over a month to force your hobby on your father. I'll remove him closer to the time if you fail in your task.
> 
> Clock can be taught in literally 30 seconds, Pyra can be solved intuitively, Skewb can be taught in about 3 mins with 3 algs (one is just a mirror) and if he can already solve a 2x2 and presumably could solve the cross on a 3x3 then he's almost there.
> 
> ...



He can nearly solve a 2x2x2 (he's got the first layer covered), and he can do the cross. That is all. He thinks that Pyraminx and Skewb are gimmicks, and even when I try to teach the one algorithm Skewb method, he refuses. He also thinks that Clock is nonsense, and refuses to watch James Molloy's one minute tutorial, or let me teach it to him.

I'll keep trying...


----------



## United Thought (Jul 18, 2015)

illius said:


> He thinks that Pyraminx and Skewb are gimmicks,
> I'll keep trying...



+1. 

<extra chars>


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 20, 2015)

Adam,

Could you add me to Pyra?

Cheers!

(Yes, this is just a gentle reminder as I asked you in person yesterday  )


----------



## Berd (Jul 20, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Adam,
> 
> Could you add me to Pyra?
> 
> ...


It's cool that you're doing pyra!


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> It's cool that you're doing pyra!



I was already cool before doing pyra [/diva-mode]

After getting Ollie's pyra yesterday and playing with it for a bit I was already able to get some solves under the average cut for ABHC, so yeah, I'll start competing in pyra as well


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 20, 2015)

illius said:


> Why don't you try 5BLD? It's not that much more difficult that 4BLD. I look forward to seeing you there.



No... I haven't even had a 4BLD success yet lol. I can't come to the first day so I will see you on the Sunday


----------



## Logiqx (Jul 20, 2015)

What are the planned cut-off times for OH and 4x4?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 20, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> What are the planned cut-off times for OH and 4x4?





Unlikely to change.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I can only come on Sunday and there isn't a schedule yet so goals for everything
> 
> 2x2: sub 2 sub 3
> 3x3: sub 10 sub 12.5
> ...



I will cry if you miss these from a +2.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 20, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> I will cry if you miss these from a +2.



I will find a way.


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 21, 2015)

Hang on, Hssandwich will be at ABHC? Does that mean one of my goals can be to (not) get a handshake?


----------



## JunA266 (Jul 21, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Hang on, Hssandwich will be at ABHC? Does that mean one of my goals can be to (not) get a handshake?


#SavageLife


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Hang on, Hssandwich will be at ABHC? Does that mean one of my goals can be to (not) get a handshake?



If you wish


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> If you wish



Can I have not a hand shake right now?

Thanks. That was a surprisingly quick response.


----------



## illius (Jul 23, 2015)

I am looking to buy/trade for the following puzzles:

- SS 8X8X8
- SS 9X9X9
- SS 10X10X10

Please PM me for details, or with details of any other puzzles you want to trade/sell off.

Thanks.


----------



## lejitcuber (Jul 23, 2015)

Goals: single/average other


2x2x2: sub 2.5/ sub 3 Learn the remaining set of cll
3x3x3:sub 10/ sub 12 Final
4x4x4: sub 49/ sub 54
5x5x5: sub 2:00/ sub 2:10
OH: sub 20/ sub 25
Bld: success/ success
FMC: sub 50
Clock: sub 11/ sub 14
MBld: 2/3
Pyra: sub 3/ NR Sub 3.5 average
Skewb: WR/ WR otherwise a top 10 in world average

These are quite ambitious


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Jul 23, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Goals: single/average other
> 
> 
> 2x2x2: sub 2.5/ sub 3 Learn the remaining set of cll
> ...



Pls at least one of these.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 23, 2015)

Long, long time since I did a comp goal post. Here goes:-

Sgl/Avg

2x2: I'll get it out of the loft! 
3x3: sub 14 / sub 16
4x4: sub 1:00 / sub 1:08
5x5: sub 2:10 / sub 2:20
6x6: sub 4:20 / sub 4:30
7x7: Make cut / Celebrate making cut 
Skewb: Need to relearn! e.g. A solve!

Been far too long and looking forward to competing and seeing old friends and new


----------



## Selkie (Jul 24, 2015)

I will have the following cubes with me for sale. They are brand new with just a few solves on each (arrived yesterday) and come with their boxes but I ordered white by mistake and have already ordered their black replacements.

Shengshou 7x7 Mini - White - £20 (paid £25)
MoYu Huachuang 5x5 - White - £17 (Paid £21)
Yongjun 2x2 - White - £4 (Paid £7)


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 24, 2015)

Selkie said:


> I will have the following cubes with me for sale. They are brand new with just a few solves on each (arrived yesterday) and come with their boxes but I ordered white by mistake and have already ordered their black replacements.
> 
> Shengshou 7x7 Mini - White - £20 (paid £25)
> MoYu Huachuang 5x5 - White - £17 (Paid £21)
> Yongjun 2x2 - White - £4 (Paid £7)



interested in the 5x5, but I'll try it out first


----------



## thelunarbros (Jul 24, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Skewb: WR/ WR otherwise a top 10 in world average


Single obviously depends on the scramble. Jan's 1.68 was a 3 move layer + sledge, so if you get a scramble like that 1.68 is pretty easy to beat.

anyway, sub-3 wr average gogogogogo


----------



## thelunarbros (Jul 24, 2015)

goals (event: single / avg)

2x2: sub 1 if easy scramble / sub 2 nr 
3x3: sub 15 / sub 19
4x4: lol? / screwed
pyra: sub 3 / sub 5
oh: sub 19 / sub 20 

also yee corny and alex are going its a battle for second place who will win?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 24, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Skewb: WR/ WR



Are you sub 3 ?


----------



## Selkie (Jul 24, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> interested in the 5x5, but I'll try it out first



Sure, no worries. You'll get 1st refusal


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 24, 2015)

thelunarbros said:


> Single obviously depends on the scramble. Jan's 1.68 was a 2 move layer + sledge, so if you get a scramble like that 1.68 is pretty easy to beat.
> 
> anyway, sub-3 wr average gogogogogo



3 move layer. 2 moves would have been illegal, like Nathan Soria's DNFed WR


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 24, 2015)

thelunarbros said:


> goals (event: single / avg)
> 
> 2x2: sub 1 if easy scramble / sub 2 nr
> 3x3: sub 15 / sub 19
> ...



Really? You improved in 2x2 to world class level from 6 seconds in a few months?


----------



## Myachii (Jul 24, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Really? You improved in 2x2 to world class level from 6 seconds in a few months?



Maybe he's being optimistic, I could put WR 3x3 single on my goals


----------



## Berd (Jul 24, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Really? You improved in 2x2 to world class level from 6 seconds in a few months?



I was going to say that too. 


I'll put my goals up soon; still don't know if I can make it.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Goals: CHJ finally beats my bigBLD times.

I'm not going so no actual goals.


----------



## SHualong (Jul 24, 2015)

Registered. Below are my goals (single/avg/round):
3x3: 25sec/30sec/2nd 
2x2: 4sec/8sec/2nd 
4x4: 2.00/DNF/1st (Hard)
5x5: 4.30/DNF/1st
OH: 1.10/1.25/1st
Skewb: 8sec/10sec/Final (Unlikely)


----------



## thelunarbros (Jul 24, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Really? You improved in 2x2 to world class level from 6 seconds in a few months?



extreme optimism + full eg in 3 to 4 weeks

i average 2.5 seconds with eg so if i learn a couple tcll algs and improve my faces / recognition then i think i'll get close. 

at wgc 2015 i averaged about 4 seconds at home with ortega but i was under pressure because 1st comp and 1st event so i sucked


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 24, 2015)

thelunarbros said:


> extreme optimism + full eg in 3 to 4 weeks
> 
> i average 2.5 seconds with eg so if i learn a couple tcll algs and improve my faces / recognition then i think i'll get close.
> 
> ...



You forget that it's not recommended to over learn/memorise stuff as you won't remember 100% of that stuff (unless you are at least pretty good at memory sports like Maskow). What's the point of memorizing a lot of algs if you don't manage to practice your recognition and train your brain to link thoses algs to the correct cases and make the process fluent ?

Anyway for my goals: (single / average)
2x2: sub1.05 (if possible) / sub5
3x3: sub18 / sub26
4x4: sub1 / sub1:30
5x5: sub2:40/sub3
6x6: sub5:50/sub6:30
Skewb: sub5/sub9
Clock: not working anymore so DNS/DNS
Megaminx: sub4:50/sub5
3BLD: success/success
FMC: sub50
Pyraminx: sub10/sub18
OH: sub40/sub50
Sq1: sub40/sub50


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 24, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> Clock: not working anymore so DNS/DNS



Have you tried changing the batteries?


----------



## thelunarbros (Jul 24, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> You forget that it's not recommended to over learn/memorise stuff as you won't remember 100% of that stuff (unless you are at least pretty good at memory sports like Maskow). What's the point of memorizing a lot of algs if you don't manage to practice your recognition and train your brain to link thoses algs to the correct cases and make the process fluent ?


it's not like i didn't practise recognition or go over them frequently while learning them. it worked for me and it got it done pretty quickly. i can get recognition and execution of each eg alg in under 1.5 seconds now. but i see where you're going when you say that there was no point in doing what i did if i didn't go over recognition as well, which i thankfully did.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 24, 2015)

thelunarbros said:


> it's not like i didn't practise recognition or go over them frequently while learning them. it worked for me and it got it done pretty quickly. i can get recognition and execution of each eg alg in under 1.5 seconds now. but i see where you're going when you say that there was no point in doing what i did if i didn't go over recognition as well, which i thankfully did.



Imo you should do as many as you want/are able to do. I learnt 70% of OLL in 2 or 3 days, and I never had to lookup an alg because I'd forgotten it. Do whatever works best for you.



cube-o-holic said:


> Have you tried changing the batteries?



Or you could use it in comp to keep track of the time during FMC


----------



## thelunarbros (Jul 24, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Imo you should do as many as you want/are able to do. I learnt 70% of OLL in 2 or 3 days, and I never had to lookup an alg because I'd forgotten it. Do whatever works best for you.


i think people misunderstood when i said full eg in 3 to 4 weeks. i already learned it in 24 days, learning 1-2 set per day including recognition. it really depends on what you think really.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 24, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Have you tried changing the batteries?



Lol XD. the clock literally falls apart and I don't have enough money and time to buy a new one but as it's an IDGF event for me, it can wait.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 24, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Imo you should do as many as you want/are able to do. I learnt 70% of OLL in 2 or 3 days, and I never had to lookup an alg because I'd forgotten it. Do whatever works best for you.



I agree, I don't say that someone should learn 1 alg per day, but it's better to take as much time as you can to get it down without having to lookup the sheet once again, if I wanted to, I could learn full KhLL (Keyhole LL, also known as 3x3 "pure" CLL) in a week (1 full set per day) but I know that due to my brain pathology (_Corpus Callum Agenesis_) I cannot memorise a lot of informations no matter if it's digits (e.g: .. of pi or exponential), long text, or algs so I have to limit myself to 3-4 algs per day (with recognition and finger tricks changes included).


----------



## Myachii (Jul 24, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> I agree, I don't say that someone should learn 1 alg per day, but it's better to take as much time as you can to get it down without having to lookup the sheet once again, if I wanted, I could learn full KhLL (also known as 3x3 "pure" CLL) in a week (1 full set per day) but I know that due to my brain pathology (_Corpus Callum Agenesis_) I cannot memorise a lot of informations no matter if it's digits (e.g: .. of pi or exponential), long text, or algs so I have to limit myself to 3-4 algs per day (with recognition and finger tricks changes included).



You say you can't memorise lots of information, i.e algs. But is it really your mind memorising it?
I mean, you don't sit at a table and look at an alg, close your eyes and say "R U R' U' " etc. out loud do you? I think the reason why people generally are able to learn algorithms more easily and in greater quantities is because it's muscle memory and not "conscious" memory (meaning you don't have to think about what you're doing)

For example, if I really tried my hardest to learn as much of pi as possible in one day, I would be surprised if I could pass 50 digits. But with algs, I think I could easily learn a couple dozen in a day, and still remember 99% of them the next morning. Once you do the first couple moves of an alg, your muscles will remember the rest and you can do it without thinking.

To all - If you think you will only be able to remember 2 algs a day because your regular memory is bad, go for 5 algs. Practice them a bit, then do another 5. Spend the rest of the night practicing them without looking and whilst your mind is on something else. When you wake up you will be surprised at how many of them you remember.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 24, 2015)

Myachii said:


> You say you can't memorise lots of information, i.e algs. But is it really your mind memorising it?
> I mean, you don't sit at a table and look at an alg, close your eyes and say "R U R' U' " etc. out loud do you? I think the reason why people generally are able to learn algorithms more easily and in greater quantities is because it's muscle memory and not "conscious" memory (meaning you don't have to think about what you're doing)
> 
> For example, if I really tried my hardest to learn as much of pi as possible in one day, I would be surprised if I could pass 50 digits. But with algs, I think I could easily learn a couple dozen in a day, and still remember 99% of them the next morning. Once you do the first couple moves of an alg, your muscles will remember the rest and you can do it without thinking.
> ...



When you memorise something it's stored in your brain, I'm sure you already know that. And that is no matter which sub-memory you use such as the muscle memory used in cubing.
The thing is that when you memorise an alg, you will have the pattern or just "how it goes (on the cube state)" in your mind than after repeating it your muscle memory will be impregnated with that alg while it remains in your mind. After doing it for a long time without thinking about each moves or each sequences your brain will *still* have it stored in an allocated free slot.
However most people think that once something reaches the muscle memory (for any things where you will repeatly do/use something, e.g: musical instruments, X-sports) it's no longer in your brain where it started to be, but still there no matter how long/huge it is, so if you have some mental issues and you memorise stuff to get them into your muscle memo, you won't be exempted from forgetting that thing.

And to "illustrate" that, I used to do MCR (Math Constant Reciting) in a typing aspect therefore I was memorising digits and also getting them into muscle memo but I practiced much less and less and even tho I could type 150+ digits of pi without thinking, I was still using my mind to gather each chunks.

As for the "pre-night training", I agree as it's an efficient way to memorise and remember (pretty much effortless) anything you want.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 24, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> When you memorise something it's stored in your brain, I'm sure you already know that. And that is no matter which sub-memory you use such as the muscle memory used in cubing.
> The thing is that when you memorise an alg, you will have the pattern or just "how it goes (on the cube state)" in your mind than after repeating it your muscle memory will be impregnated with that alg while it remains in your mind. After doing it for a long time without thinking about each moves or each sequences your brain will *still* have it stored in an allocated free slot.
> However most people think that once something reaches the muscle memory (for any things where you will repeatly do/use something, e.g: musical instruments, X-sports) it's no longer in your brain where it started to be, but still there no matter how long/huge it is, so if you have some mental issues and you memorise stuff to get them into your muscle memo, you won't be exempted from forgetting that thing.
> 
> ...



Yeah I do agree that the command to execute the algorithm is sent from your brain, but to me it feels like after a while, your brain hardly has any input at all, because I've found that I can do a solve and by the time I've entered the time in on my PC I've forgotten what OLL case it was.
I probably have no idea what I'm talking about and you have knowledge of the field so I'm not gonna go into a detailed description of my opinion xD
I just feel that learning algs is much easier that memorising Pi, or learning dates.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 24, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Yeah I do agree that the command to execute the algorithm is sent from your brain, but to me it feels like after a while, your brain hardly has any input at all, because I've found that I can do a solve and by the time I've entered the time in on my PC I've forgotten what OLL case it was.
> I probably have no idea what I'm talking about and you have knowledge of the field so I'm not gonna go into a detailed description of my opinion xD
> I just feel that learning algs is much easier that memorising Pi, or learning dates.



The reason why you forget what OLL case you had is because it went in your STM (Short Term Memory) and your subconscious mind cleared it off the bait as it was something considered as negligible to be remembered.
Concerning what is easy for your to memo between an alg, digits, text or even images, it all comes to what we could call _memo preferences_. In my case I discovered I was better at memorising numbers (even the name of numbers in a foreign language) with much more ease than words or a mix of both. As for algs, I don't know if a algorithmic/instructive memo (usable in sports like dance, skateboarding and B.M.X), I'm not sure if I'm better in that area than with digits.


----------



## lejitcuber (Jul 25, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Are you sub 3 ?



Almost, I average about 3.2 but I will probably learn algs for the 64 bad cases, I know about 30 already.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Jul 26, 2015)

thelunarbros said:


> i average 2.5 seconds with eg so if i learn a couple tcll algs and improve my faces / recognition then i think i'll get close.



When you say you average 2.5 is that on a stackmat or on a laptop/computer?


----------



## thelunarbros (Jul 27, 2015)

stackmat
with computer its like 2.4


----------



## confusedcuber (Jul 27, 2015)

wts/trade: Shengshou Megaminx 

wtb/trade for: Better megaminx, square-1


----------



## JunA266 (Jul 30, 2015)

confusedcuber said:


> wts/trade: Shengshou Megaminx
> 
> wtb/trade for: Better megaminx, square-1


How much?


----------



## confusedcuber (Aug 1, 2015)

JunA266 said:


> How much?



Well i bought the megaminx for £10, so maybe sell that for £5? 

And as for a good megaminx/sq1, depends which they are,and how mich they're worth. What are you offering?


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 3, 2015)

Goals:

3x3: PB/PB (so under 55.29/50.40)
2x2: PB/PB (so under 14.14/11.67)
Pyra: make the avg cut
FMC: if I find a solution < 50 moves you'll see my saturday-morning happy dance!

Disclaimer: with holiday and moving house as well this month, don't expect too much of me


----------



## NevinsCPH (Aug 3, 2015)

I was looking at UKCA and thinking whether I'm coming or not. I thought I have post-comp syndrome when I read this.

''The Glorious North 2015 will be held in the Collingwood Suite, Gosling Sports Park, Welwyn Garden City on 29-30th August, 2015.''


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 3, 2015)

NevinsCPH said:


> ''The Glorious North 2015 will be held in the Collingwood Suite, Gosling Sports Park, Welwyn Garden City on 29-30th August, 2015.''


Well, WGC is the North to your average Londoner


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 3, 2015)

I think I am now glad I'm not going. 103 people. ONE HUNDRED AND THREE. WGC was loud (don't get me wrong I loved that comp) so I think I would die if I came.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 3, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> I think I am now glad I'm not going. 103 people. ONE HUNDRED AND THREE. WGC was loud (don't get me wrong I loved that comp) so I think I would die if I came.



It's about the same size as UKC, so it's nothing unusual.
At TGN the ~50 competitors + guests there made little noise in my opinion, 100 shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Myachii said:


> It's about the same size as UKC, so it's nothing unusual.
> At TGN the ~50 competitors + guests there made little noise in my opinion, 100 shouldn't be too bad.



The venue at UKC is a lot more spaced out and could probably hold twice as much so it isn't too noisy but ABHC's venue is fairly cramped.


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 4, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> Well, WGC is the North to your average Londoner



Everything outside the M25 it outside my comfort-zone... THERE BE DRAGONS!

(Yes, I'm already thinking of a comp within the M25, don't worry)


----------



## JediJupiter (Aug 4, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> The venue at UKC is a lot more spaced out and could probably hold twice as much so it isn't too noisy but ABHC's venue is fairly cramped.


If it's because it will be loud I have ear plugs you can borrow.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 4, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> If it's because it will be loud I have ear plugs you can borrow.


Thanks for the offer but I can't actually make it anyway.


----------



## JunA266 (Aug 7, 2015)

confusedcuber said:


> Well i bought the megaminx for £10, so maybe sell that for £5?
> 
> And as for a good megaminx/sq1, depends which they are,and how mich they're worth. What are you offering?


Thanks for the good offer, but I am buying the Yuhu now but thanks again.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 8, 2015)

Goals:

3x3x3: PBs
4x4x4: sub-1 ao5
4BLD: sub-2 single (with some luck) and/or sub 2:15 Mo3
5BLD: success

Organiser goals: be useful, have fun


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 8, 2015)

Goals: 

2x2: Sub 6 average
3x3: Sub 13 average
4x4: Sub-1 ao5 would be nice, but isn't going to happen
5x5: LL skip so I can set a PB 
6x6: Sub 3/sub 3:20
7x7: Sub 5:20 mo3.
4BLD: Learn in time.
Skewb sub-11

Buying a gans 356, an aochuang and a blindfold if anyone has them for sale.


----------



## confusedcuber (Aug 8, 2015)

JunA266 said:


> Thanks for the good offer, but I am buying the Yuhu now but thanks again.



Yeh the shenshou is pretty sucky imo, so probably a good decision .

Goals:

3x3x3 (still all im doing 6th comp..)

Single: PB/sub 16.95
Average: Sub 20


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 9, 2015)

Updated goals: 
3x3: sub 10/sub 13
OH: sub 22/ sub 26
5x5: sub 1:40/ sub 1:50
Skewb: NR/ NR
Pyraminx: NR/NR
MBLD: success


----------



## Ollie (Aug 9, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: Sub 6 average
> 3x3: Sub 13 average
> ...



I'll sell you the funky blindfold I lent you at IC?


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I'll sell you the funky blindfold I lent you at IC?



I'll buy that then, hopefully It'll give me a bit of luck for 4BLD


----------



## illius (Aug 9, 2015)

Does anyone have a SS 8x8, 9x9 or 10x10 (or combo), for sell or trade? Black is preferable, but white/primary are okay. Even pink will do! Please PM me for details as soon as possible.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 9, 2015)

goals:
2x2: .......................
3x3: sub 4 single but it will be +2 and I'll miss WR/sub 9 average
4x4: sub 30/sub 34
5x5: sub 1:05/1:08
6x6: sub 1:55/sub 2
7x7: sub 3/3:05
OH: NR/NR
pyra: sub 3/sub 4
skewb: sub 5/sub 6
SQ-1: learn more algs before the comp
mega: there will be flying ponies in the sky and I'll have as much money as I want before I give a rats *** about this event 
Feet: sub 1:05/sub 1:15

cubes I'm selling :
Moyu Aosu 4x4 in new condition
SS 7x7 Florian modded and lubed, but not broken in
MF8 SQ-1, someone please take this off my hands

PM me if you're interested, prices are negotiable


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 9, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> cubes I'm selling :
> Moyu Aosu 4x4 in new condition
> SS 7x7 Florian modded and lubed, but not broken in
> MF8 SQ-1, someone please take this off my hands
> ...



I'm tempted for all three, as long as the square-1 doesnt pop that much


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Aug 9, 2015)

Goals

2x2: sub 2 sub 3
3x3: sub 10 sub 12
4x4 sub 43 sub 50
5x5 sub 1:32 sub 1:43
6x6 sub 3 sub 3:20
7x7 sub 5:10 sub 5:30
OH sub 17.69 sub 22
FMC dont fail
BLD maybe a success
Skewb sub 4 sub 6.5
pyra sub 4 sub 6.44
Clock sub 12 sub 14


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 9, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> SQ-1: learn more algs before the comp
> mega: there will be flying ponies in the sky and I'll have as much money as I want before I give a rats *** about this event



You'll be glad to hear neither of these events are happening.


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 9, 2015)

fabdabs1234 said:


> Goals
> 
> 2x2: sub 2 sub 3
> 3x3: sub 10 sub 12
> ...


Pls wait until I can do 2x2 before sub 3 average pls


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 9, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> You'll be glad to hear neither of these events are happening.



oh yeah didn't realise XD facepalm


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 9, 2015)

Goals:


Find a way of actually making it to the (second day of the) comp
Sub-40 3x3, if not, a pb average or single

One of these is my most challenging comp goals yet. Guess which one?


----------



## Logiqx (Aug 9, 2015)

Goals:

Turn up
Meet some people
Solve some puzzles
Enjoy myself


----------



## illius (Aug 9, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Goals:
> 
> 
> Find a way of actually making it to the (second day of the) comp
> ...



I'm not sure actually (seriously). Maybe the 3x3x3 goal, but perhaps getting to the competition. 

Regarding getting to the competition, I recommend that you leave the night before, as trains from Kent take over two hours! Here is a list of train journeys from Maidstone station on the Saturday.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 9, 2015)

Anyone wanna share a room? If anyone has space in a room I could pay 50%, otherwise I've found a hotel in Stevenage in £55 for the Saturday night.


----------



## Christmas (Aug 9, 2015)

I didnt really know where to post this so ill just say it here. Under venue it says ABHC 2014... someone might wanna fix that XD


----------



## Myachii (Aug 10, 2015)

Christmas said:


> I didnt really know where to post this so ill just say it here. Under venue it says ABHC 2014... someone might wanna fix that XD



They probably just Ctrl+C Ctrl+V'ed it from the same page last year


----------



## NevinsCPH (Aug 10, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Anyone wanna share a room? If anyone has space in a room I could pay 50%, otherwise I've found a hotel in Stevenage in £55 for the Saturday night.



I might actually go to this but accommodation has been a problem knowing that the premier inn is fully booked. We can share one, but I haven't got to register yet because I've no idea how do I go to venue on second day from those hotel that are miles away.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 10, 2015)

NevinsCPH said:


> I might actually go to this but accommodation has been a problem knowing that the premier inn is fully booked. We can share one, but I haven't got to register yet because I've no idea how do I go to venue on second day from those hotel that are miles away.



Well, if you split this room with me then I'll be driving to the venue on day 2  Breakfast is included at this hotel.

PM me if you wanna go for this.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 10, 2015)

Schedule


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 11, 2015)

Does anyone have a spare clock (preferably a Rubik's brand) ?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 11, 2015)

OMG 4 ROUNDS OF 3X3


----------



## illius (Aug 11, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> Does anyone have a spare clock (preferably a Rubik's brand) ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk




If we are in different groups, you are welcome to use my Rubik's brand. It is really rather bad (but definitely Rubik's brand). In fact, you are also welcome to lube it if you want...? 

But seriously, if possible you may use it.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 11, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> Does anyone have a spare clock (preferably a Rubik's brand) ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



I have 4 spare Rubik's Clocks. 2 of them are OK, one is pretty bad and one was literally unturnable until I took it apart and lubed it, now it's just pretty bad. I think all of them can be ok if you take them apart, clean and lubricate properly, and then break them in a lot. You're welcome to buy one, I have sold 5 clocks in the past, all for £10 each, I will happily do the same for you.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 11, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> I have 4 spare Rubik's Clocks. 2 of them are OK, one is pretty bad and one was literally unturnable until I took it apart and lubed it, now it's just pretty bad. I think all of them can be ok if you take them apart, clean and lubricate properly, and then break them in a lot. You're welcome to buy one, I have sold 5 clocks in the past, all for £10 each, I will happily do the same for you.



Can I buy the other spare one for £10?


----------



## illius (Aug 11, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> I have 4 spare Rubik's Clocks. 2 of them are OK, one is pretty bad and one was literally unturnable until I took it apart and lubed it, now it's just pretty bad. I think all of them can be ok if you take them apart, clean and lubricate properly, and then break them in a lot. You're welcome to buy one, I have sold 5 clocks in the past, all for £10 each, I will happily do the same for you.



Is there a price reduction for the pretty bad ones?


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 11, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> I have 4 spare Rubik's Clocks. 2 of them are OK, one is pretty bad and one was literally unturnable until I took it apart and lubed it, now it's just pretty bad. I think all of them can be ok if you take them apart, clean and lubricate properly, and then break them in a lot. You're welcome to buy one, I have sold 5 clocks in the past, all for £10 each, I will happily do the same for you.



Awesome, I will definitely buy of your one of yours, I'm not if I would have the time and the motivation to take it apart and set it up, especially the breaking in part (as I don't do clock often).
Thanks anyway.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 12, 2015)

No price reduction sorry! I'll bring them all along.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 12, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> No price reduction sorry! I'll bring them all along.



I'll find you Sunday morning if you still have any left


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 13, 2015)

The flight is booked! Excited!


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 17, 2015)

Any chance of a late entry? I can't seem to sign up on the WCA site.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 17, 2015)

Hypocrism said:


> Any chance of a late entry? I can't seem to sign up on the WCA site.



I believe registration closed for good earlier today, sorry.

You still have time to register for next month's UK competition, though.


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 18, 2015)

Right. It's getting close now. So, goals:



3x3: sub-20 / sub-25
OH: get an average
FMC: sub-35
3BLD and MBLD: Get a success (please!)
Skewb: sub-10 / sub-20
Have fun

Not sure which of those is the least realistic... 

My other goal is to convince my son to do enough practice before the comp so that he's pleased with his times. We'll see...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 18, 2015)

Goals:

Get a pb. Any one will do but presumably 3BLD as long as I get a success for the 1st time in 3 comps (what have I been doing?).
As is often the case I haven't been cubing at all recently.

Somehow manage to run a comp successfully with arguably too many people for the venue =P

Get 100 competitors to do 3x3. Might have to drag a few parents up to solve to get that 4th round in.

Not have to ask for judges multiple times every group ;-)


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 19, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Goals:
> 
> 3x3: PB/PB (so under 55.29/50.40)
> 2x2: PB/PB (so under 14.14/11.67)
> ...




Let me add to that:

As I'm quite certain I won't survive any first rounds, some other goals are
- moar judging
- be even quicker in updating cubecomps than at TGN


----------



## JediJupiter (Aug 21, 2015)

One week to go!

*Goals:*
(Wait I've only practised 3x3)

sub 14.5 average on 3x3
beat PBs for pyra and 4x4
have an awesome time


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 21, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> One week to go!
> 
> *Goals:*
> (Wait I've only practised 3x3)
> ...



Someones getting fast.


----------



## JediJupiter (Aug 21, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Someones getting fast.


Thanks! And I'm not much faster than you, if your comp PB average is average for you.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 27, 2015)

Anyone selling an AoChuang/HuaChang?


----------



## lejitcuber (Aug 27, 2015)

Please say that the pyra/skewb finals have 2 groups so they can have an extra round


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey 4 rounds of 3x3 and 3 rounds of 2x2 and 4x4 that's awesome =D I didn't practice much though.

I somehow lost my clock sooooo I might need to borrow one if I make it in time on Saturday morning !


----------



## illius (Aug 27, 2015)

Train tickets will be booked soon! Anyone else taking the 7:15 high-speed train on Sunday from King's Cross?


----------



## Christmas (Aug 27, 2015)

Does anyone wanna sell me their Moyu skewb??


----------



## illius (Aug 27, 2015)

Does anybody want to trade for an 11x11x11? The stickers are falling off, but I have a spare set. Never solved. I have the box and plastic bag. Please tell me now, or I won't bring it.


----------



## illius (Aug 27, 2015)

The offer is open until 6:00 am tomorrow (Friday morning).

Terms and conditions:

I may change my mind at anytime.


----------



## illius (Aug 28, 2015)

The offer has now been withdrawn.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm already at the hotel if anyone arrives early


----------



## illius (Aug 28, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm already at the hotel if anyone arrives early



By the way, I think that Armaan Banerjee's parents are going to email you to give permission for him to compete, as he is coming with me on Sunday (and not going tomorrow). Is this okay?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 28, 2015)

No problem


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 28, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm already at the hotel if anyone arrives early



PB for earliest arrival at a competition?


----------



## Myachii (Aug 28, 2015)

illius said:


> Does anybody want to trade for an 11x11x11? The stickers are falling off, but I have a spare set. Never solved. I have the box and plastic bag. Please tell me now, or I won't bring it.



What would you want for it?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 28, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> PB for earliest arrival at a competition?



Nope. TGN beat this.

Am in the beer garden. I can't be held responsible for how quickly I drink when there is nobody distracting me.


----------



## Sidster (Aug 28, 2015)

illius said:


> Train tickets will be booked soon! Anyone else taking the 7:15 high-speed train on Sunday from King's Cross?


I'm taking the 7:30 one, but I don't mind coming 15 minutes early


----------



## SHualong (Aug 28, 2015)

illius said:


> Train tickets will be booked soon! Anyone else taking the 7:15 high-speed train on Sunday from King's Cross?



Not sure what you mean by 'high-speed'. Do you mean Southeastern HS1 into St Pancras or Semi-Fast to WGC?


----------



## Myachii (Aug 28, 2015)

I'll see you all on Sunday


----------



## Berd (Aug 28, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I'll see you all on Sunday [emoji14]


It will be nice to see you again!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeah, good luck, and have fun tomorrow, all you Saturday-goers. I'll see you all on Sunday!


----------



## illius (Aug 28, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Yeah, good luck, and have fun tomorrow, all you Saturday-goers. I'll see you all on Sunday!



What do you average currently?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 28, 2015)

For 3x3? About the same as how I did in TGN, maybe a tiny bit faster now?


----------



## TDM (Aug 28, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Berd (Aug 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> Good luck tomorrow everyone!


Thank you!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 28, 2015)

Anyone around at the venue/hotel?


----------



## Myachii (Aug 28, 2015)

Berd said:


> It will be nice to see you again!



Yeah you too  I'm a lot faster at 3x3 now thank god. I'll race you at something at some point


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 28, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Anyone around at the venue/hotel?



I'm at the hotel now, I need someone to take me off my mothers hands so she doesn't see me drinking


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 28, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I'm at the hotel now, I need someone to take me off my mothers hands so she doesn't see me drinking



and being the sneaky guy you think you are, you decide to post about it online gj.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> and being the sneaky guy you think you are, you decide to post about it online gj.



oh crap, I forgot my mother is crazy fast like me and goes on speedsolving everyday


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 28, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> oh crap, I forgot my mother is crazy fast like me and goes on speedsolving everyday



you never know. parents are good at stalking their kids.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> you never know. parents are good at stalking their kids.



well then don't you think I'd be caught by my mother stalking me than her seeing my post on speedsolving?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 28, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> well then don't you think I'd be caught by my mother stalking me than her seeing my post on speedsolving?



I meant online stalking... but yes sure whatever makes you feel secure.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> Good luck tomorrow everyone!



Thanks, good luck to you too.


----------



## TDM (Aug 28, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> Thanks, good luck to you too.


I'm not going


----------



## CubingwithChris (Aug 28, 2015)

James are you still selling any clocks?


----------



## Myachii (Aug 28, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> James are you still selling any clocks?



You ask the right questions 

I second this ^ If you are, is there any chance you could put one aside for me? I can only come on Sunday and really don't wanna miss out


----------



## JunA266 (Aug 29, 2015)

I have a goal tommorow...to not get called Brian once....not gonna happen.


----------



## illius (Aug 29, 2015)

Woo hoo! 31 moves on first FMC attempt ever! PODIUM!

Does anyone have a Dayan 2x2x2 for sale? I desperately want one! Preferably black, but anything else is okay as well. I am cube colour neutral, but I like my 2x2x2s, 3x3x3s, 4x4x4s and 6x6x6s black.


----------



## Berd (Aug 29, 2015)

illius said:


> Woo hoo! 31 moves on first FMC attempt ever! PODIUM!
> 
> Does anyone have a Dayan 2x2x2 for sale? I desperately want one! Preferably black, but anything else is okay as well. I am cube colour neutral, but I like my 2x2x2s, 3x3x3s, 4x4x4s and 6x6x6s black.


Nick haw a sticker less, practically brand new, a tenner he says.


----------



## illius (Aug 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nick haw a sticker less, practically brand new, a tenner he says.



This may be a silly question, but who is Nick? I would love that 2x2x2, so could he PM me with details?

*EDIT: I have been given a lower price for a black one, so I shall most likely accept that offer. Thanks anyway!*


----------



## Christmas (Aug 29, 2015)

illius said:


> Woo hoo! 31 moves on first FMC attempt ever! PODIUM!
> 
> Does anyone have a Dayan 2x2x2 for sale? I desperately want one! Preferably black, but anything else is okay as well. I am cube colour neutral, but I like my 2x2x2s, 3x3x3s, 4x4x4s and 6x6x6s black.



I have a Black Dayan, ill bring it if you want?


----------



## illius (Aug 29, 2015)

Christmas said:


> I have a Black Dayan, ill bring it if you want?



How much is it?


----------



## Christmas (Aug 29, 2015)

illius said:


> How much is it?


Wasn't planning on selling it so I dont really have a price, can you offer first?


----------



## illius (Aug 29, 2015)

Christmas said:


> Wasn't planning on selling it so I dont really have a price, can you offer first?



Nah, then it doesn't matter, as others are offering. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Christmas (Aug 29, 2015)

illius said:


> Nah, then it doesn't matter, as others are offering. Thanks anyway!



aight, np ^_^


----------



## illius (Aug 30, 2015)

I am worried. Are my early morning times bad because of bad lighting, or because the T-Perm has gone rogue?


----------



## JediJupiter (Aug 30, 2015)

illius said:


> I am worried. Are my early morning times bad because of bad lighting, or because the T-Perm has gone rogue?


Probably because you're tired, comp will be better!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 30, 2015)

Getting on train to wgc just now. See ya'll soon!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice 8/8, Nevins :tu


----------



## JunA266 (Aug 30, 2015)

Out of all the days I could have got ill....


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 30, 2015)

bs 5x5 single 

http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1088&cat=3&rnd=2


----------



## confusedcuber (Aug 30, 2015)

First round dnf average, argh.. Still a good time though.


----------



## Logiqx (Aug 30, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> Goals:
> 
> Turn up
> Meet some people
> ...



My first competition was a lot of fun and I am happy to have achieved my goals!

*Event: goal (average), result (average / single)*
2x2: sub-8.5, 6.87/5.84
4x4: sub-1:30, 1:23:86/1:18:38
Pyra: sub-13, 10.61/8.03
3x3: sub-23, 21.62/17.29
OH: sub-43, 42.29/38.56

Thanks to everyone for being so friendly and encouraging. Ollie was surprised to see a 17s solve and full OLL from one of the older cubers. 

I made a bit of a hash of my 3x3 and OH but I expected nerves to have some effect!

I'll sort through the video footage over the next few days. I think I have some good stuff.

Well done to Mark with his awesome BLD performances after just 3 weeks! Two successes in 3BLD and 2/2 in multi without trying multi before today.


----------



## illius (Aug 30, 2015)

I have a shiny medal! Now my dad suddenly doesn't think that fewest moves is 'a stupid event', and that 'it should immediately be removed'... I might now practice and learn techniques.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 30, 2015)

lol, wut? I came second in the final? cool I guess


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 30, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Updated goals:
> 3x3: sub 10/sub 13 *Yes! Sub 9 and sub 12.1!*
> OH: sub 22/ sub 26 *Lol, 13.35 single and 24 average*
> 5x5: sub 1:40/ sub 1:50 * Yes and No. Overall PB single though! *
> ...



Everyone seemed to do well this comp, so GJ to everyone!


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 30, 2015)

So I have a TON of lost property, if you lost something, message me with the item and describe it the best you can.

Things I have that I know who's it is:
- Bryn Pretty: 2x2
- Jesse Tipton: 5x5
- Andrea Javier: Glove
- Jialin Zhou: Phone charger


----------



## NevinsCPH (Aug 31, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice 8/8, Nevins :tu



Thanks Iggy, it only took me like 2 and a half years to finally beat my first official MBLD result, while I had 5 attempts to beat 6 points, I had twice 6 points.


Btw, I'm quite glad that finally its not the usual few who gets medal now. Its like the younger generation is catching up already.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 31, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> Well done to Mark with his awesome BLD performances after just 3 weeks! Two successes in 3BLD and 2/2 in multi without trying multi before today.


Cheers, it made up for my shocking 3x3 and 2x2 howlers . Congrats to Mike & everyone who got PBs or met their goals, and many thanks to the UKCA team for another awesome comp. I thoroughly enjoyed my second comp and it was great to spend a couple of days indulging in the hobby I love with a bunch of really cool people .


----------



## NevinsCPH (Aug 31, 2015)

DYKs

-finish work on Saturday 00:30, slept for as much as I could, leave home at 4am, 40mins break in between and arrive 7:40am
-very tired and has to wait outside venue 
-good to see many of you guys
-this is the second time (3rd or 4th for many of you) I got back here in this venue.
-got so tired that redbull became an alcoholic drink.
-judged a lot (compared to other comps I've been to) because more competitors mean more work to do.
-4 fingers were handicapped prior to saturday.
-I still hate 2x2
-I'm surprised I'm sub 500 in Kinchrank
-I was taking a nap somewhere during clock final in my car, but it was too hot.
-I have no idea what I'm doing during fmc
-The fatigue feels worse than hangover which makes me decide to dns my last 5bld
-which make it my first comp with 100% 5bld fail rate
-in a place where I scored 5BLD Malaysian NR last year.
-whenever I come 1st place in 5bld, theres no 2nd place. C'mon.
-'Why are you back?' - Ollie 2015
-'Zak, I wasn't expecting to see your knees.' - Adam Greenwood 
-The chocolate goes on.
-4 Alex in 3x3, and my brain wasn't working as good.
-I judged all of Ben Coppin's bad solves. I'm bring bad luck.
-hotel wasn't the best but its ok.
-Cider at WGC > Beer at WGC?
-missed pyraminx because I woke up late. meh
-I think this is the best time for sum of 3x3 final/#number of participant. Both top 12 or 16 finalist.
-Sameer was doing chess in TGN, football-ish in ABHC, I'm predicting he is going to do something with the tubs next comp.
-Parents are awesome.
-finally beat my mbld comp pb
-a lot of sub 10 solves, not sure if scrambles are easy or best atmosphere for cubers.


Great comp, thanks for organising, especially to those 'senior' cubers who helped out a lot


----------



## CubingwithChris (Aug 31, 2015)

2x2 Sub 4/sub 3 *No/Yes*
3x3 Sub 15/sub 13 *Yes/Yes*
4x4 Sub 1:28/sub 1:15 *Yes/Yes*
5x5 Wont make cut off/ sub 3 *Yes*
Skewb sub 6/ sub 4.5 *Yes/Yes*
Pyraminx sub 4.5/sub 3.5 *Yes/Yes*
clock sub 25/sub 20 *Yes/Yes*
OH sub 35/sub 32 *Yes/Yes*
BLD sub 5 success/ maybe mean *No/No as expected *
MBLD 2/2 *0/2 as expected*
FMC sub 55? *No cos I missed it*
BTW they where *very* ambitious. 
YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!! GJ TO ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CubingwithChris (Aug 31, 2015)

DYK?
I can't stop a timer?
I can't start a timer?
I did really good at everything?
I took everybody by surprise with my 4.15 pyra avg?
I stayed at the same place as I did at Cuthbert's 2014?
I not just got my first podium in Skewb and got 2nd *but* I got 3rd in Pyraminx as well!
My average from my first round of Skewb was 5.55 and that got me 3rd and my average in the final was 6.13 and it got me 2nd?
I yolo'ed MBLD?
I am now not as much of a nobody in the UK cubing community?
First people where saying they thought I won Pyraminx then it turned out Dan got NR and *then* it turned that Ciaran beat be as well!
I got the best Skewb single (3.32) of the *whole* comp!
I got a 11.26 3x3 single which was a PLL skip for my 1st solve of the second round, and then on the 4th solve I got a 11.47 full step?
Harry uploaded his Skewb NR on Sunday?
I think that is it pretty much all about me but who cares I'm amazing!


----------



## lejitcuber (Aug 31, 2015)

DYK?
The venue opened after I arrived both days?
I practiced techniques for FMC but did a CFOP solve?
I completely failed 2x2 and still don't know 3 Cll cases of which 3 came up?
I got one sub 3 single and was hoping for that in average?
Double parity on 3/5 solve on first round but got PB average?
Used Chris's 5x5 and got 2nd best ever single?
Sub 2 average?
2.91 DNF in Pyra?
Method neutral pyra average with 4 methods?
Everyone popped my Pyra?
2 rounds of skewb and Pyra?
Failed getting into 3x3 finals again?
11.03 single?
Skewb fail?
Harry loved my skewb and used it to get NR?
I won Skewb by 1.5 seconds?
Got a 26 in clock final but it was a mis-scramble so didn't count?
Got a PB in everything but Skewb and Mbld and Bld?
OH fail?
Cuthberts in 4 weeks?


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 31, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> 3x3: sub-20 / sub-25 *No / No (almost, though: 25.19)*
> OH: get an average *Yes*
> FMC: sub-35 *Sob*
> 3BLD and MBLD: Get a success (please!) *Yes and Yes. Yay! Finally*
> ...



Great fun, very well run (as always) and good to see the number of sup-40 (in years) solvers going up...


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 31, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Goals:
> 
> 3x3: PB/PB (so under 55.29/50.40)
> 2x2: PB/PB (so under 14.14/11.67)
> ...



I did get my 2x2 PBs, 3x3 single PB, and made the avg pyra cut 
No 3x3 avg PB, as I totally messed up 2 solves 
No FMC PB either, as missing a prime in tour first few moves leads to DNF

Did get a single PB in OH though to make up for missing my 3X3 avg ^^


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 31, 2015)

DYK

Despite not being a morning person, I was out if bed before 7 both comp days
My orange shirt wasn't lucky this comp, but I'll keep wearing it for I am Dutch
This was the first and last comp outside of London where I'll attempt to go back home overnight
I still never had a pop during an official solve
Bertie taught me a new method for pyra the night before, and I immediately was at least 15 seconds faster than I was at home
Zak is recruiting me for the UK Roux army
Cube cover stacking is a thing
No matter how fast you enter times into cubecomps, people will still ask if results are up (sometimes even when the last group is still solving)
I am yet to make a second round in any event
I thought I made the avg cut for OH, but turned out I didn't 
I CAN'T WAIT FOR CUTHBERTS


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 31, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> 2x2: sub1.05 (if possible) / sub5 *Complete fail so no*
> 3x3: sub18 / sub26 *Not quit / Yes*
> 4x4: sub1 / sub1:30 *No / Yes*
> 5x5: sub2:40/sub3 *No / No*
> ...



I didn't achieved all my goals but I'm happy that I got PBs and that I met some people and I enjoyed competing, scrambling and judging.


----------



## Christmas (Aug 31, 2015)

Solves were decent :/


----------



## illius (Aug 31, 2015)

illius said:


> *Goals:*
> 
> Event: Single/Average
> 
> ...


 *0/5 for life*


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 31, 2015)

didn't get back until half 12 last night 

DYK:
I was in school the day I left for the comp
I was in the venue for my previous comp on Friday and in the venue for ABHC the next day
the car my family rented was fancy
in a room across from Adam, Ollie, Cornelius and Andy
Rob an I got a 2:07 mini Guildford 
I was kicked out of the bar at quarter past 11
guess why?
the second I walked out of my door on Saturday morning Adam, Ollie, Cornelius and Andy were walking out of their door
waiting outside the venue for a half an hour before the door was opened 
Ollie was eating pizza while walking to the venue Saturday morning 
Adam needed to borrow two of my mats because of 16 stations
I decided not to give a crap about FMC
I came close to my 2x2 PB average, not NR average but PB average 
31.31 4x4 average is GJ
me and Rob are tied for amount of sub 30 4x4 singles in comp
all of his 5 sub 30's are spread over 5 different competitions
all of my 5 sub 30's are spread over 3 rounds in 3 different competitions 
3:09.00 7x7 mo3
can you get chocolate for average?
failed 6x6. lets leave it at that
4x4 winning streak has ended 
7x7 winning streak continuous 
I was kicked out of the bar Saturday night for the exact same reason as the night before
guess why again?
ran into Harry in the hallway on Saturday night
he couldn't make it the first day because he was in Holiday in Ireland
what the hell was he doing in Ireland? all there is to see is Guinness and 5,000 litres of rain a day
waiting outside the venue again on Sunday for another half an hour waiting for the door to be opened 
still no sub 6 3x3 official single
still no sub 1 official 5x5 single
English timers hate me
Zak liked to brag because his 5x5 times started with the same digit as mine
1:03 average in 5x5 first round
5x5 first round wasn't until late afternoon 
I came second in pyra overall 
101 person comp?
cool OH average
done my 3x3 final early because had to rush to the airport
somehow came second in the final
didn't get my medal because I had already left 
the moon reflected of the sea on the way home
didn't land until half 11
Dublin airport was busy at half 11 on Sunday
It's not a bank holiday weekend in Ireland
decided not to do this last night because I was so tired 
there's a crumb stuck in my key board right now, ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
had to press the t key to get it out

had a really good weekend and thank you to the UKCA team for organising another brilliant comp, and congratulations to them for organising a 100 competitor comp!
can't make it to Cuthbert's but should be going to UKC so hopefully see you all there!


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 31, 2015)

DYK
I followed one of the roads that citymapper (android sat-nav app which is useless outside of London) that caused me 2h of delay on Saturday (so I missed FMC and Clock ) because the trains (3 actually) didn't bothered to stop at WGC and I was relying too much on the station count to know how many stops I had left.
I slept only 2h Saturday night and I could have died of suffocation from a fire gas in my room while I was sleeping but I wasn't feeling sleepy at all throughout the day
I got a few decent clock PBs straight after testing the one I bought from James
I screw the hell up of 2x2 (even when I made it into final) certainly because of how annoyed I was and at the border of a nervous breakdown (because of being late as I hate it)
I screwed up again my 3BLD attempts
I used 4 methods in a single 3x3 average (guess which ones)
I used my TH method combination for OH instead of my actual OH main method.
I officially use Hoya for all big cubes (apart from 7x7 which I can't compete in yet)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 31, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> there's a crumb stuck in my key board right now, ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
> had to press the t key to get it out


Hahah, you're funny


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 31, 2015)

DYK

-I've pretty much hit the wall, but somehow managed to get 4PB's
-Ultra consistent at 5x5, although got PB
-All sub-1:48 average in second round.]
-Managed a 4x4 single PB even with parity, despite not practising and using a new cube.
-4.24 single in Skewb, I'm hoping the 10.05 average will prevent me from falling too far in Kinchranks.
-If you don't get a success at home, you're not likely to get on in competition.
-Hotel claimed our room was flooded, though I suspect they had overbooked, and rebooked us in at a bad hotel.
-Didn't have any tea :/
-Still love the venue though.
-Going to get a HuaChuang after trying Chris'
-Quite a profitable bank holiday weekend


----------



## Myachii (Aug 31, 2015)

Conor I may have borrowed the last clip from your video, sorry 

GJ Harry and everyone else, great competition


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 31, 2015)

Myachii said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTzDVt2Q8o8&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Conor I may have borrowed the last clip from your video, sorry
> 
> GJ Harry and everyone else, great competition



Thanks


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 31, 2015)

DYK: 

Ireland's weather is wierd?
Kerry is the smallest airport I have ever seen?
I didn't seem to miss much on the first day?
Skewb NR with Eli's skewb?
Scrambles weren't amazing either?
I didn't do super well on 3x3 round 1? 
Pyraminx... Yeah
2.76 single... Off by a slice turn?
Scramble in the final's second group that if I had got it I would have got 2.20?
3x3 round 2 was good?
First sub 10...

8.65?
And a sub 12 average, just ?
Skewb final was BJ because Eli was selfish and used his own Skewb ?
Oh, OH happened...?
13.35 single?
With a 24 average?
13 followed by a 35?
3x3 round 3 was VVVVVVGJ?
11.08 average?
Bernard got a sub 11 average?
I MADE FINALS!?
And a good average then as well?
And finished with a sub 10?
Hint for getting sub 10s: tell your judge beforehand that you are going to get a sub 10, then it will happen?

Thanks for an amazing comp everyone, PBs in almost all events


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 31, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Oh, OH happened...?
> *13.35 single?*
> With a 24 average?
> 13 followed by a 35?



oh cool

accomplishments:
-won OH, came close to NR and severely improved my world ranking 
- another sub9 avg in 3x3
- im getting more comfortable at getting sub10 (and sub9) averages...i.e. im less nervous during 3x3
- 1:09 5x5 avg despite not really practising and not doing anything special in those solves
- im ranked in the top100 for all the events I care about: 234567OH
- and top50 in 2567OH

Really enjoyed this comp...one of the best ever for me.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 31, 2015)

Results
Scrambles


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 31, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> oh cool



https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_L_..._U-_L-_U-_L-_U_L_U_L2//U&#45;perm_with_no_AUF


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 31, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_L_..._U-_L-_U-_L-_U_L_U_L2//U&#45;perm_with_no_AUF



veryy nice


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 31, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> DYK:
> 
> 
> Kerry is the smallest airport I have ever seen?



Waterford Airport is ever smaller. Just something about Irish airports


----------



## Myachii (Aug 31, 2015)

Reconstructed my 10.14 Official Solve.

(space reserved for video)

x' z2 //inspection 
U' D L' D' x' R' F //cross
U y2 R U2 R2 U' R//1st pair
y' R U' R' U R' U' R//2nd pair
y' U2 R' U R2 U R'//3rd pair
y R U' R' U y' R' U R//4th pair
x U' L U R' U' L' U R x'//OLL (bowtie)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'//PLL

57 moves / 10.14 = 5.621 tps

View on alg.cubing.net

Yes, I know, I rotate way too much during F2L. I will eventually improve.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 31, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Waterford Airport is ever smaller. Just something about Irish airports



I was at Donegal airport a few weeks back, which is probably even smaller, also saw Sligo airport a few days later, which was just as small

at least Dublin airport is cool


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 31, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/Epcwo7Rh5LI[/video]

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_B2...U-_F-//OLL
M2_U-_M2_U-_M-_U2_M2_U2_M-_U-//PLL

Yay for sub 10s!

6.93 TPS


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 31, 2015)

I did not expect to still be in the top 10 for sum of ranks, wow...
Grats to Harry and Fabio for passing me  (I feel like Fabio passed me a while back but I didn't check last comp)


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 1, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> I did not expect to still be in the top 10 for sum of ranks, wow...
> Grats to Harry and Fabio for passing me  (I feel like Fabio passed me a while back but I didn't check last comp)



I jumped from 20 to 18 for sum of singles, but fell from 25 to 27 for averages. I'm waiting to see how kinchranks change.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 1, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Yes, I know, I rotate way too much during F2L. I will eventually improve.



You rotate too much and you should try using more L moves.

But still, well done.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 1, 2015)

DYK?

It's apparently impossible for me to go to a comp and not feel very tired throughout the majority of my time there
On that note, I broke my PB for "Most tired I've been at a comp"- I spent most of the second half of the day trying not to fall asleep
I was only able show up for the second day because I spent half of Saturday in Portugal
And (for this comp only, I hope) the only event I participated in was 3x3, because I'm cheap and only wanted to pay £5, and because I'm a pleb
And I sucked at it because I was knackered
My new favourite threat is _"I will render you airtight!"_
I'm envious of glittery stickers
...which aren't competition legal, apparently
Danny He he heh heheheheheh eheheheh
Jessica has conflicting thoughts about having the word "D***" plastered across the back of her UK cuber hoodie
Myachii is a heretic who thinks my hat "isn't comfy" and "feels like sandpaper"
Speaking of my hat, I think the poor ol' thing is starting to fall apart, oh nooo
My nice black jumper is covered in the fake fur that fell off it, I looked like I spent the day surrounded by cats
My sexuallity seemed to be a source of speculation/ debate on two seperate occasions this comp, and I'm still pondering why some people suspect
...
Like, is it my girly sticker-scheme w/ pink? My zip-up jumper, my hair, my body language? Like, what? _What_?
For the record, pink stickers are manditory for playas like myself


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 1, 2015)

DYK...


Spoiler



I arrived at the hotel at 8:30am?
I was 9 pints in when people started arriving?
got a snog from a complete stranger having a disastrous 1st date for complimenting her?
ear plugs are a must when all 6 cubers in the room snore?
I bounced out of bed at 6am both days?
the comp never fell behind for even 1 minute?
it ran very smoothly and asking for judges wasn't quite as bad a normal?
I dragged up 5 parents to solve to see how many competitors we could get?
101 3x3 entries so got a 4th round in?
that 3BLD 27 from Hoya?
clock NR misscramble for Daniel?
I got 1 twisted corner in 2 separate 3BLD solves bringing my DNF streak up to 10?
I should've taken the 2:02 instead of having an extra scramble?
Conny finally beaten at 3x3 in the UK?

I can't remember much but it was a great weekend?



Thank you to everyone who came and especially those who worked so hard so I didn't have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 1, 2015)

DYK

I failed my first event as i normally do
I cant get a sub 3 2x2 average to save my life
Overall PB in blind in first round but missed the final by one place
Had my first sub 10 on my first 3x3 solve and then had 2 more later on
Both my 5x5 averages were excatly the same
4x4 is now my least favourite nxnxn puzzle
7x7 is also stupid
would have missed 3x3 finals by one place but luckily it was increased to 16

Overall had a great weekend and it was a great comp as always


----------



## illius (Sep 1, 2015)

DYK:

I am sub-43 at FMC (approximately)
My second round 3x3x3 average involved me getting two comp. pbs but was still worse than the first round one
That I did some intuitive WV in my FMC, and did an EOCross
I have a problem with twisted corners and flipped edges in BLD
That there was a bush full of a swarm of bees in the car park
That 7x7x7 is the worst event ever (if I go over the cutoff, I get a DNF, because the timer turns off)
That I do about 10 minutes of practise on the average day.
That the lighting in my home is awful


----------



## Myachii (Sep 1, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> DYK?
> 
> Myachii is a heretic who thinks my hat "isn't comfy" and "feels like sandpaper"
> Speaking of my hat, I think the poor ol' thing is starting to fall apart, oh nooo



ayylmao

Sorry I had razor blades concealed in my hair :>


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 1, 2015)

i just realised how easy the 2nd extra scramble on pyraminx round 2 group 3 is

L R B' R' L B' U B' L' B' R u l r' b

B R L' R U' + tips

tried it and got 1.97


----------



## JediJupiter (Sep 1, 2015)

Got my goals eventually even though 3x3 first round and second round suuuuucked.

DYK?

Zak snores like an old lady
I got a medal
Danny got eaten by a chair
I spilled alcohol on myself when I wasn't even drunk
Train prices actually do go up overnight
A full 3.18 second difference between my 3x3 first round and 3rd round
Made skewb final because Daniel and Bryn dropped out
Had the same judge for most of 3x3 and it was pretty nice
I never lied to Joey
I was sure I actually posted this post last night but apparently not


----------



## illius (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi again.

I have found a black MoYu 5x5x5 (I am pretty sure it's an AoChuang) with no logo sticker that isn't mine. I think that the pieces have been lubed, and it cuts two cubies! Is anyone missing a cube that fits the description. Please PM me urgently if the answer is yes, and I shall return with a security question, to prove that it is your 5x5x5. I don't know how I am going to return it though, as I am not going to either Cuthbert's or UKC (my school runs on Saturday, for everybody). I shall probably go to the competition in December, so I can return then...

Please PM me if you think that it is your cube!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 1, 2015)

I think it's Matthew Lowe's


----------



## illius (Sep 1, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I think it's Matthew Lowe's



Is he on the forum?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 1, 2015)

No idea. I have his email though.

Also sending out post comp email tonight. We ask for info about lost and found in that.


----------



## Lokisca (Sep 1, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> Got my goals eventually even though 3x3 first round and second round suuuuucked.
> 
> DYK?
> 
> ...



Are you _sure_ that you weren't drunk?


----------



## JediJupiter (Sep 1, 2015)

Lokisca said:


> Are you _sure_ that you weren't drunk?


Hopefully...

Another one: apparently Berd's profile picture isn't actually him.


----------



## Berd (Sep 1, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> Hopefully...
> 
> Another one: apparently Berd's profile picture isn't actually him.


You were defiantly tipsy haha. 

Please everyone know this! It's from Diary of a Wimpy Kid! Not me!


----------



## matty (Sep 1, 2015)

illius said:


> Hi again.
> 
> I have found a black MoYu 5x5x5 (I am pretty sure it's an AoChuang) with no logo sticker that isn't mine. I think that the pieces have been lubed, and it cuts two cubies! Is anyone missing a cube that fits the description. Please PM me urgently if the answer is yes, and I shall return with a security question, to prove that it is your 5x5x5. I don't know how I am going to return it though, as I am not going to either Cuthbert's or UKC (my school runs on Saturday, for everybody). I shall probably go to the competition in December, so I can return then...
> 
> Please PM me if you think that it is your cube!



Yes I'm pretty sure it's mine, an AoChuang with no logo (I defo need custom logos I loose everything XD)


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 1, 2015)

Berd said:


> You were defiantly tipsy haha.
> 
> Please everyone know this! It's from Diary of a Wimpy Kid! Not me!


Who doesn't know it?


----------



## Berd (Sep 2, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Who doesn't know it?


A lot of people apparently. Huh.


----------



## Lokisca (Sep 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> A lot of people apparently. Huh.



Maybe people just really don't want to remember that character.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 2, 2015)

I didn't know. I could tell it wasn't Bertie though.


----------



## JediJupiter (Sep 2, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I didn't know. I could tell it wasn't Bertie though.


I just saw the ginger hair and assumed...


----------



## JunA266 (Sep 8, 2015)

Did anyone find a Fangshi Xingyu in their bag they didn't know they had? That's mine.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 8, 2015)

JunA266 said:


> Did anyone find a Fangshi Xingyu in their bag they didn't know they had? That's mine.



Yes I have it, it's yours because it has your logo.


----------



## JunA266 (Sep 8, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Yes I have it, it's yours because it has your logo.


Can you send it to me please? I will PM you my address.


----------

